# clovis points in se usa



## sadiejane (Apr 24, 2012)

most of you fellas sure are int he right place to find some of the oldest points known in the usa.
thought yall might find this map interesting

http://web.utk.edu/~dander19/clovis_southeast_569kb.jpg


----------



## dtala (Apr 24, 2012)

I read several years ago that Alabama had produced more Clovis finds than any other state. Chesapeake Bay are has produced a lot of Clovis finds.


----------



## Son (Apr 24, 2012)

SW Ga has done well with Clovis finds too.

I have three or four of em somewhere


----------



## walkinboss01 (Apr 24, 2012)

I've never found one, but it hasn't been from a lack of looking. Haha!!


----------



## dalton257 (Apr 24, 2012)

I bet if the archs knew they would be several of those circles in SW georgia a lot bigger. I dont think they take too much of an interest in south Ga. I know a couple of spots that keep producing clovis and other paleos as well


----------



## Bow Only (Apr 24, 2012)

dalton257 said:


> I bet if the archs knew they would be several of those circles in SW georgia a lot bigger. I dont think they take too much of an interest in south Ga. I know a couple of spots that keep producing clovis and other paleos as well



Exactly.  I know of a spot that should be really big and its not on the map.


----------



## Son (Apr 26, 2012)

Don't be fooled by points like this one. It's not a Clovis. It's a first stage Tallahassee Point, Middle Paleo. Most are found exhausted with nice serrations.


----------



## Son (Apr 26, 2012)

Early Co. Ga, plows took some hits on this one


----------

